# Win 10 "Recent Files"



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

I do not want this folder or whatever it is. It saves *everything* I do to this folder - there is no DELETE function. How do I get rid of this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

Here is how to stop being shown recent files in Quick Access. Follow the below instructions as seen in the below linked web page. When referring to recent files under, Recent Files, it includes both newly created files and the most recent files that were updated with new saves. You can also hide the, Recent Files, listing by clicking on the down arrow next to, Recent Files, in the Quick Access folder. 

URL: How To Clear and Turn Off Recent Files in


Appears on Google Search:

*Here's how:*

Launch File Explorer on your computer.
Click “File” in the top left corner and then select “Change folder and search options.”
Under “Privacy,” uncheck the boxes next to “Show recently used files in Quick access” and “Show frequently used folders in Quick access.”
Click “Ok” to save your new settings.
Jul 20, 2021
*How To Clear and Turn Off Recent Files in Windows 10 - Alphr*


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I will mark this Solved if you are sure it is, let me know please.

Or you can do it yourself by clicking the 3 dots at top right of your first post > Edit, then click on the down arrow and select Solved.


----------



## Novictory (Nov 18, 2007)

Go ahead and mark it solved. Thanks.


----------

